# Anybody know what this hose is for?



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

this photo is for sane hose, taken from above- engine bay- seems like it eventually goes into the tranny: (its the one on left with hose clamp, you can even see the seepage on that black hose....)


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh, no way its an ac hose. Those hoses are all on driv side.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

noquacks said:


> Oh, no way its an ac hose. Those hoses are all on driv side.


Looks like a trans cooler hose


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

^This.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

cjm94 said:


> Looks like a trans cooler hose


Also concur


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

can you take exploded engine view? seems to be too high on the engine for trannie cooler. also, it's coming out of engine, right?


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

cjm94 said:


> Looks like a trans cooler hose


 :yes: I believe we have a winner.............:thumbup:


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

that is a tranny cooler hose. tighten the clamp, but not too much, you don't want to strip the clamp. then clean it off and keep an eye on it. if it keeps leaking, you will have to replace the hose.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

ukrkoz said:


> can you take exploded engine view? seems to be too high on the engine for trannie cooler. also, it's coming out of engine, right?


Dont think so, UK. Looks like it comes out of the tranny "block". Man, those are big blocks.

You guys are great. Looks like consensus on tranny cooler hose. I will clean off, and tightten a tad the clamp, and then watch it. Worst, I will remove is still leaks, and replace . If/when I replace, should I expect a big gush of fluid coming out? Never did this.......

Side note: this tranny was just reman'd by a local shop.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh- this "tranny cooler", where is it? Looks like to me it goes into the radiator, but I know it cant be. Is this cooler soooo small? In front or back of rad? (also, theres the condenser to consider...)


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

You will have a steady trickle out of the fittings. I just have the new hose ready when I take the old one off.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Just noticed those guys replaced my entire tranny with another, cuz its painted grey. My original was plain aluminum metal. Doesnt that now make my car "not original"?


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

noquacks said:


> Oh- this "tranny cooler", where is it? Looks like to me it goes into the radiator, but I know it cant be. Is this cooler soooo small? In front or back of rad? (also, theres the condenser to consider...)


Usually part of the radiator built into one of the tanks of the radiator


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

cjm94 said:


> You will have a steady trickle out of the fittings. I just have the new hose ready when I take the old one off.


Thanks, CJ. Is that a bad messy job? How much fluid could I spill?


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

They always paint them so they look pretty and justify the high price


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Can be a little messy if you are quick with the new hose you won't lose much


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

if it is rebuilt, they just painted it. but it is possible that the original case was bad, and they replaced it. either way, they paint em.

who cares if it is original, as long as it works well. 

don't worry about loosing fluid. just put some cardboard on the floor. change hose, clean. check fluid level.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

noquacks said:


> Oh- this "tranny cooler", where is it? Looks like to me it goes into the radiator, but I know it cant be.


well, yes, it does go to the radiator. they all do.


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

noquacks said:


> Oh- this "tranny cooler", where is it? Looks like to me it goes into the radiator, but I know it cant be. Is this cooler soooo small? In front or back of rad? (also, theres the condenser to consider...)


The oil cooler is part of the radiator, usually at the very bottom. Many aftermarket radiators are made for the automatic and have the radiator cooler built in. If you have a manual, you just don't hook anything to it.

If you replace the hose, then make sure to get oil rated hose. Gates makes it as do many other mfg's. Hopefully, your hose isn't crimped on one end as an assembly and can be replaced easily.

It can be messy to deal with as well. I use a clamp on the hose if I am replacing it and put a pan under the radiator to catch what comes out of it as well. I pre-cut the hose to the right size first. Then, I usually remove the clamp and cut the line along the hose extending from the radiator with a razor knife. That allows me to bend the hose and it will release from the connecting tube. Do the same on the other end and then put on the new line with clamps and tighten. You shouldn't lose too much tranny fluid, but check the level and refill if necessary.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Big thanks, for all the info! Now I get it!


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

if it come out of trannie, then it's trannie cooler lines. Cooler radiator is normally built into the regular radiator, piggy backing it. Like someone already said.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm seeing one loose clamp and one that's not even where it belongs before it get tightened.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

joecaption said:


> I'm seeing one loose clamp and one that's not even where it belongs before it get tightened.


You mean the hose should be over that "bead"before being tightened? I figured that too, but I dunno. I did tighten both of them and noticed the bad leaky one was the worst (way looser). Right now, Im trying it out- driving it for a bit to see if it still leaks. I'll let yous know.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

there "should" be another barb/s under the hose.

if the hose got looser after tightening it, you need a new hose and clamp. 

don't let that leak burn up your trans. fix it now !


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Fix'n it said:


> there "should" be another barb/s under the hose.
> 
> if the hose got looser after tightening it, you need a new hose and clamp.
> 
> don't let that leak burn up your trans. fix it now !


LOL!! Dont worry, ol bud. I wont burn up that tranny. Just paid $1500 for rebuild.......


----------

